# 1967 Tempest two door sprint



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi I am new on here i have 1967 Tempest Sprint two door post. My Question is are these cars getting hard to find and should i keep it stock? the car is all original. even paint. The motor is no good. but there it is fixable but i cant see spending 3-4000 on a 6 cylander. I was going to put a small block chevy in it. I know that will probley get me in trouble but i have a new ready to go. HELP???? Thanks for your time


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum. Most here will say leave it Poncho powered but, it is _your_ car. We have members on here who have converted to the dark side.....That said SBC powered cars are like belly buttons at car shows but OHC six powered A body's are reletively rare these days.

Post up some pics, I say if it is mostly original and you have the means too....rebuild that six. Either way these are great cars to restore and you'll enjoy it either way. Please post up some pics.

Also, I'm not sure where you are at but I would'nt mind having that OHC six for a project I've had rolling around in the back of my head if you decide not to use it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

restored/original OH6 Sprints are rare to see. There are a few guys reproducing the motor parts do a search online. As always it's your car build it to what pleases you and what you can afford, but do not trash the 6. Either keep it along with the car or sell it to someone who will put it to use.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with these gents. In addition, the sprint engine is a high performance, overhead cam engine that produces over 200 HP in it's top form. I think it was 207-215 HP in '66-'67. The good performance, and light weight of the engine really helps Sprint cars handle and perform well....fun cars to drive. And, rare. A small block Chevy in a Sprint to me is a nothing car: no longer an interesting sprint, and not a real Chevy. Blah. Keep the value, keep the interest, and keep it a sprint. For specific information and parts for your Sprint, there is a Sprint OHC-6 section in the Performance Years Forums.....a big support group, there. Good luck.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Plus sprints were one of the few pontiacs that had stripes....arty:

Overhead Cam

An overhead cam design was adopted by Pontiac in the 1966 model year. The block was based on the Chevrolet Straight-6, but had block and head castings unique to the OHC. Both head and block were cast iron; only the large cam carrier/valve cover was aluminum. The engine featured a Single Over Head Cam and was the base engine in the Pontiac Tempest.
The Pontiac OHC-6 engine shared internal dimensions with the standard 230-cubic-inch (3.8 L) Chevrolet I6 block. The OHC head design put it in the avant-garde of Detroit engineering. The single camshaft was supported by journals within the aluminum valve cover; no separate bearing shells were used. The cam was driven by a glass fiber-reinforced cogged rubber belt, instead of the usual metal chain or gears, making it state of the art for the time, as well as very quiet. Valves were opened with finger followers (centered under the cam) that pivoted at one end on stationary hydraulic adjusters. The oil pump, distributor drive and fuel pump drive were not within the block, but were handled by an external jackshaft in an aluminum housing that bolted to the right side of the block. The jackshaft was driven by the rubber timing belt. The head had a single port face (exhaust and intake were both on the left side) and the valve stems were strongly tilted towards the left. This engine was used on the 1966 through 1969 Tempest and Le Mans and the 1967 through 1969 Firebird.
A high-performance version, called the Sprint, was an option. The Sprint featured high-compression pistons, a hotter cam, dual valve springs, a split/dual exhaust manifold, a better coil and utilized the then new Quadrajet 4-barrel carburetor. It was the first American high-performance in-line six-cylinder engine since the 1954 Chevrolet Corvette.


Pontiac Overhead Cam Six engine
The Pontiac OHC-6 engine ended production with the 1969 models.
Like other Pontiac engines of the era, it was not available in Canada; Canadian Pontiac automobiles came with the Chevrolet OHV six instead, although the Sprint version of the Firebird was available with the OHC engine.
[edit]230
The 230 OHC-6 engine was produced in 1966 and 1967. Power output was rated at 165 bhp (123 kW) from a displacement of 230-cubic-inch (3.8 L). The high-performance Sprint version produced 207 bhp (154 kW). The 1967 version of the sprint produced 215 hp
[edit]250


1968 Pontiac OHC 250 1bbl
The 250ci Engine (4.1L) replaced the 230ci (3.8L) from 1968 to 1969. The base engine produced 175 hp while the Sprint versions were rated up to 215 hp with an automatic transmission. The versions with a manual transmission received a hotter camshaft which boosted the horsepower ratings to 230 hp.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Build the 6 - it's a way cool engine and you don't see many of them any more. I'll echo what others have said though, it's your car and your cash so the only opinion that counts is yours.

Please however, if you do decide to "go to the dark side", put some effort into finding a buyer for the 6. Even needing to be rebuilt it'll be worth something to someone who loves real Pontiacs.

Bear


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*67 sprint*

Thanks for all the input. I will post some pictures as soon as I can figure them out. If i put the small block in ther eit will be a 96 vortec. I would not change anything on the car and I would keep the motor with the car if i sell it. Thanks Again Scott P.S. Pictures coming soon


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

How do i put pictures on?? I am only on as free acc. Do i have to pay? Thanks for any help. Scott


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Put your pics on a Photobucket account and then you'll be able to post em.

OP, I envision your Sprint done up in a Pro Touring style with stock paint and the cool Sprint stripes slammed (tastefully ) on some of these - http://www.summitracing.com/search/...y-wheels?keyword=bonneville bonneville&ddsc=1 a killer suspension system and with the OHC motor rebuilt and sporting a turbocharger.

Somebody photoshop this beast!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that would be a cool ride, and plenty of room in the engine compartment for a big honkin Turbo.


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*pictures*

Pictures


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice solid car, and a stickshift to boot! The chrome air cleaner is also indicative of the high HP version. Yes, please keep it a Sprint! Post coupe, too..the most solid design. That '61 Cheebie ain't too shabby, either. I always loved the '61's.....


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*67 sprint*

I am real stuck on this car what to do with it. It is just so original and i am not a 6 cylander guy i am in to more hp cars. I might just sell the car so i dont do something i will regreat. I do wont to put a small block in it would be a fun car to drive. I do have others 30 model a coupe, 56 ford pu,61 bel air bubblr top, 66 chevelle, 67 tempest sprint, If i was to sell this car as is what should i ask for it in todays market? But dont get hopes up i probley will keep it. But the money could go in the bubble top. Of the cars i have that are not done this is the best one for shape.arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, that small block belongs in the bubbletop (which is ubercool).


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the great help.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

If you keep the car and want to run a bigger engine,
maybe keep the Sprint around in case you want to bring it
back to original??
Your choice, of course, but if it were my choice,
I'd keep it stock all the way.
I think those sprints moved along pretty good for a 
6, didn't they?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The nice part about it being a Sprint is the fuel line is already on the right instead of the left frame rail as with the V8's. The battery tray is also on the right so you won't have 30 ft of cable to a sbc starter. If your heart is set on an sbc, put it in but DON'T get rid of the 6. As an HO, 4 barrel engine, it is really rare. Keep in mind you will need to change the bell housing too and, obviously a complete V8 exhaust.
Enjoy the car as a modified Pontiac and have the original parts on a shelf for later...:cool


----------



## hotrodfun1 (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW What a great driving car. I love it. I pulled the 6 and keeped ever peace right down to the bolts and washers. I even took the extra time to not cut any wiring, Stock throttle cable ect. took lots of extra time but I think it is worth it if I sell later and they want to put it back stock. I am not going to paint the car leave it origanal paint. I put in a 1999 vortec 350 Runs and drives great. I am very happy with how little I had to do after setting 20 PLUS YEARS. I am going to try and post some pics soon. Thanks for all the help again. Scott


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

COOL!!!!....lets see it


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm ready to see pics!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

and yet another pontiac dies after having its heart replaced with a sbc.... if it was a gto with a sbc that wouldint be bad but sprints are very rare if you look at how many were produced.. you should of kept it original and sold it to someone who would enjoy it for what it was.


----------

